# E-cigs And Nicotine Poisoning



## Derick (4/6/14)

http://www.bernd-mayer.com/electronic-cigarettes-and-nicotine-poisoning/

Scientist's blog on e-cigs and nicotine - interesting stuff, check out his other posts too

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 6


----------



## annemarievdh (4/6/14)

Thank you @Derick for the info. Its good to know these things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (4/6/14)

good on that man. thanks for a great find and read @Derick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen (17/7/14)

Just another question that was on my mind is answered. Once again, love the information on this forum. Thanks!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

